# Porcupine 7/9



## dunn_gary (Sep 11, 2007)

A week ago Tuesday, my wife and I hit the Pig. Kind of slow, but we did catch 4 kokes in the 10-11 inch range. Went again by myself Tuesday the 8th and caught 5. Took a friend up Wednesday and caught 10 kokes and 1 brown. Wednesday, they were all caught at a depth of about 40' over 100+ feet of water. We also lost 3-4. The fish are much nicer than the last couple of years and actually put up a bit of a fight so you know you've got one on. I use a dodger with a cripplelure. I've tried the Rocky Mt. stuff and can't get a hit. -O,- But I've always done best with what I normally use. Tight lines, ya'll! -()/- --\\O


----------



## stevo1 (Sep 13, 2007)

Think you could jig for them in a kayak? Any camping ( I have a super small toyota PU set up) Thx stevo>>O>>O


----------



## dunn_gary (Sep 11, 2007)

I've never tried jigging for kokes. If you've had success that way before, I don't see why not. There is a bit of camping right next to the lake. If you drive around towards the back (east) end of the lake you'll see it, both on the left and right hand side of the road. No improvements though. Plan on bringing something for human waste removal as there are no outhouses there.


----------



## Bow hunter mojo (Oct 12, 2013)

I have often heard of the reservoir and the kokes that are in there. I need to get up there and try it out some time. They should be starting to spawn here before too long.


----------



## Antlers&Fish (Nov 21, 2013)

The koke are very nice this year. Try different speeds to entice a strike.


----------

